# how can I get the phone for $200 without paying 2 or 3 years services fees



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

will they sell it to me ?
will apple store sell it in cananda?

how much I have to pay to buy myself out if I break the contract right after July 11?

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Ask that question again on or after July 11 and you might get an answer.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

You can't. A 2 year contract is specified in the US, Canada will probably be the same (or worse, knowing Rogers).

Hopefully they will still sell them without a contract at a higher price though. I'm never going to sign a contract for mobile phone plans... just think of all the suckers that JUST signed a 2 year contract for the rev 1 iPhone... if they want to upgrade they'll be stuck signing another 2 years. 4 Years total... and what happens next year?! Contracts are just the carriers way of ensuring that they can treat their customers like crap. No thanks!


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

I think if you already have a contract there will be some deal.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Maverick said:


> You can't. A 2 year contract is specified in the US, Canada will probably be the same (or worse, knowing Rogers).
> 
> Hopefully they will still sell them without a contract at a higher price though. I'm never going to sign a contract for mobile phone plans... just think of all the suckers that JUST signed a 2 year contract for the rev 1 iPhone... if they want to upgrade they'll be stuck signing another 2 years. 4 Years total... and what happens next year?! Contracts are just the carriers way of ensuring that they can treat their customers like crap. No thanks!


I have had the same phone number with the same provider for nearly 15 years. I don't bounce from provider to provider so why wouldn't I sign a contract for 3 years of service in exchange for a decent price cut on the hardware? Not enough price cut and I will pay full.

What I am waiting to see is the data plan they tie to the phone and if you have to get that specific plan to get the phone. If I can get the phone and keep my current plan, all will be good.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Maverick said:


> You can't. A 2 year contract is specified in the US, Canada will probably be the same (or worse, knowing Rogers).
> 
> Hopefully they will still sell them without a contract at a higher price though. I'm never going to sign a contract for mobile phone plans... just think of all the suckers that JUST signed a 2 year contract for the rev 1 iPhone... if they want to upgrade they'll be stuck signing another 2 years. 4 Years total... and what happens next year?! Contracts are just the carriers way of ensuring that they can treat their customers like crap. No thanks!


I have had the same phone number with the same provider for nearly 15 years. I don't bounce from provider to provider so why wouldn't I sign a contract for 3 years of service in exchange for a decent price cut on the hardware? Not enough price cut and I will pay full.

What I am waiting to see is the data plan they tie to the phone and if you have to get that specific plan to get the phone. If I can get the phone and keep my current plan, all will be good.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

geoffnhb said:


> I think if you already have a contract there will be some deal.


i doubt it. rogers will most likely say "$200 iphone on a new, 3 year term."
which means, if you want an iphone, you have to pay $200US for the phone, plus their high data rate, plus you have to keep on paying your currently phone monthly fee.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Let's not forget that Local Number Portability is available in Canada now. You can switch providers without losing your telephone number.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, so now I'm hearing that Apple Canada stores *will* be selling the iPhone in store.

So that's how.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Okay, so now I'm hearing that Apple Canada stores *will* be selling the iPhone in store.
> 
> So that's how.


But not for $199 unless you take the Rogers contract.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

According to the METRO free paper....they said that the pricing will be the same here as in the states with a 3 year contract....so if you're ready for a hardware upgrade...wait and you'll get it for the same price as the US but you'll have to extend your contract for another 3 years....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> But not for $199 unless you take the Rogers contract.


Steve lied?


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

Just some more blah blah about it

So with all this talk about upcoming competition in the cellphone industry, think there's wiggle room for the iPhones plans either coming down out of the stratosphere or being shared among more than one carrier?

Not that I'm planning on getting one of these things... .


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Betty Woo said:


> ... being shared among more than one carrier?
> .


Not unless new GSM carrier comes to Canada; so within 5 years; nope.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Steve lied?


Available in Apple Store != Available without a bundled contract for $199


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Okay, so now I'm hearing that Apple Canada stores *will* be selling the iPhone in store.
> 
> So that's how.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

ruffdeezy said:


> Where did you hear this?


I just got off the phone with the Sherway store. They will definitely be selling them in the store on July 11, but that's all they know. No idea on prices, or whether activation is required or not.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

This is the only official Rogers/Apple communication I've seen:
CNW Group | ROGERS COMMUNICATIONS INC. | Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

RISCHead said:


> This is the only official Rogers/Apple communication I've seen:
> CNW Group | ROGERS COMMUNICATIONS INC. | Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11


It's on the Apple site too, has been since Monday:
Rogers and Apple to Bring iPhone 3G to Canada on July 11


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

bmovie said:


> According to the METRO free paper....they said that the pricing will be the same here as in the states with a 3 year contract....so if you're ready for a hardware upgrade...wait and you'll get it for the same price as the US but you'll have to extend your contract for another 3 years....


metro just copy/pastes from articles online etc.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm up for a contract renewal in Aug... BUT there's no freaking way that I'm signing into a premium cell and data package at the anticipated ~$80 per month. The data rates alone will be $1080 over the life of a contract here in Canada. Still outrageous.

Perhaps if they offered it as nation-wide calling, and carry-over unused minutes as they do in the United States of America. I want it unlocked, remain with my current plan, and perhaps a data add-on (although I can live with WiFi only).

I bet you will not be able to swap SIMS when traveling, and Roger$ roaming rates are not too appealing, so I need an unlocked phone. This is the deal breaker for me. Come on Steve.. please sell me one without a contract and let me unlock and jailbreak it. I guess I will have to live with iPhone 1.0 for a while.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

zlinger said:


> I'm up for a contract renewal in Aug... BUT there's no freaking way that I'm signing into a premium cell and data package at the anticipated ~$80 per month. The data rates alone will be $1080 over the life of a contract here in Canada. Still outrageous.
> 
> Perhaps if they offered it as nation-wide calling, and carry-over unused minutes as they do in the United States of America. I want it unlocked, remain with my current plan, and perhaps a data add-on (although I can live with WiFi only).
> 
> I bet you will not be able to swap SIMS when traveling, and Roger$ roaming rates are not too appealing, so I need an unlocked phone. This is the deal breaker for me. Come on Steve.. please sell me one without a contract and let me unlock and jailbreak it. I guess I will have to live with iPhone 1.0 for a while.


36 month contract @ $80/month = $2,880
iPhone = $200
Total = $3,080

And of course this doesn't include taxes, additional roaming charges or overages in data or voice. Pretty sick when you consider how many cell phone users there are. Part of living in Canada...home of the duopolies. beejacon


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Not unless new GSM carrier comes to Canada; so within 5 years; nope.


Telus has been toying about switching to 3G GSM in one quick swoop. It's not beyond the realm of possibly especially since Telus' relationship with Verizon/CDMA is not wedded.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

satchmo said:


> 36 month contract @ $80/month = $2,880
> iPhone = $200
> Total = $3,080
> 
> And of course this doesn't include taxes, additional roaming charges or overages in data or voice. Pretty sick when you consider how many cell phone users there are. Part of living in Canada...home of the duopolies. beejacon


I would be already paying $50 per month regardless if I had the new iphone or not. What my calc included was just the price of data alone which could be mandatory in the contract? So it equals $1080 data + $200 iphone = $1280 premium (plus the cost of a base cell plan) to have the rights to carry the new iphone... I wonder if it will be a mandatory bundle, or can I opt to buy the phone, sign a 3-yr contract, no data, and keep leaching off free wireless signals?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

zlinger said:


> I would be already paying $50 per month regardless if I had the new iphone or not. What my calc included was just the price of data alone which could be mandatory in the contract? So it equals $1080 data + $200 iphone = $1280 premium (plus the cost of a base cell plan) to have the rights to carry the new iphone... I wonder if it will be a mandatory bundle, or can I opt to buy the phone, sign a 3-yr contract, no data, and keep leaching off free wireless signals?


If it's too ridiculous just buy up a gen1 iPhone for cheap. If you're just going to use it for wifi I mean, whats the point of a 3g phone. weh.

Unless there's a serious miracle, I won't be resigning my iphone1 for gps + 3g. 
Honestly, I have no need for gps, and if data rates for 3g are too high, then balls to that. Plus I don't like the form factor of the new one. mono chromatic black is nice, but the fact that the center of the new one is thicker than the current is kind of annoying.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

I thought it was funny during Steve's keynote that he said about the V1.0 iPhone "some people just couldn't afford it". The phone cost is the least of most user's problems! The AT&T bills would be 5x to 10x the original cost. I guess it's like leasing - you're going to pay for that car later rather than sooner...

I'll pay full retail for a iPhone to avoid a contract. We've been screwed by a automatically renewed 3 year contract.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

wcg said:


> I thought it was funny during Steve's keynote that he said about the V1.0 iPhone "some people just couldn't afford it". The phone cost is the least of most user's problems! The AT&T bills would be 5x to 10x the original cost. I guess it's like leasing - you're going to pay for that car later rather than sooner...


Yes, but some people have poor money management skills. In a MobileMe thread on another format someone said "I'd get MobileMe, but I can't afford $99 in one yearly payment. If Apple sold it for $9/month, I'd get it." So someone admitted he'd spend $9 more for MobileMe just for the illusion of lower payments.

Those are the same people that "couldn't afford" the original iPhone.


----------



## Sivak (Feb 4, 2008)

joemulder said:


> will they sell it to me ?
> will apple store sell it in cananda?
> 
> how much I have to pay to buy myself out if I break the contract right after July 11?
> ...


Heck I can sell you mine for 200$  Interested?


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

satchmo said:


> 36 month contract @ $80/month = $2,880
> iPhone = $200
> Total = $3,080
> 
> And of course this doesn't include taxes, additional roaming charges or overages in data or voice. Pretty sick when you consider how many cell phone users there are. Part of living in Canada...home of the duopolies. beejacon





zlinger said:


> I would be already paying $50 per month regardless if I had the new iphone or not. What my calc included was just the price of data alone which could be mandatory in the contract? So it equals $1080 data + $200 iphone = $1280 premium (plus the cost of a base cell plan) to have the rights to carry the new iphone... I wonder if it will be a mandatory bundle, or can I opt to buy the phone, sign a 3-yr contract, no data, and keep leaching off free wireless signals?


I was speaking to my local Rogers dealer today ... pricing is definitely $199 and $299, but they said that they will be selling it without a contract as well, they just weren't sure of the pricing yet. I was using the Blackberry to compare - they said that with the Blackberry, when you take the promotional price (subsidized pricing; contract), you must sign up for a data plan. But they don't know if that will be the case with the iPhone or not. It would be great if you could still get the subsidized pricing and not be forced into taking a data plan in addition to your voice plan. Ideally, I would prefer to get ther 8gig for $199, take a reasonable voice plan and either no data plan, or a low one. That way, to keep the monthly cost down, I would just use wifi primarily (for me, wifi is no problem) and the data plan when absolutely necessary.

They also did confirm the $20 per month to a maximum of $400 to get out of a contract. I don't know if I'll be in Canada for the next 3 years, but I would prolly sign on now, as, for the time being it doesn't bother me to be in the contract ... and if at some point down the road I decide to move to another country (I may do a working holiday), I would just need to pay the $20 per month or $400, whichever is less. Hopefully by that point the iPhone 3G can be unlocked so I can take it with me wherever I go.

So those reports that the Apple store will be selling the iPhone are probably true, since Rogers said that they would be selling them at full price without a contract. So for me, the big question is, to take the promotional price for the iPhone, will Rogers force you to sign up for a data plan, or can we get away with just a voice plan and use wifi? If they do, I wonder how much the cheapest data plan is? Also, I'm assuming you still have to pay for Caller ID for that feature to work on the iPhone, right?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Yes, but some people have poor money management skills. In a MobileMe thread on another format someone said "I'd get MobileMe, but I can't afford $99 in one yearly payment. If Apple sold it for $9/month, I'd get it." So someone admitted he'd spend $9 more for MobileMe just for the illusion of lower payments.
> 
> Those are the same people that "couldn't afford" the original iPhone.


Are you sure that's a money management problem, and not a basic math problem? (Funny, "math problem.")


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

so,,,

$8G 199
$activation fee $39
$ ECF $400
$ 25/less expensive voice plan /one month
$ 10Access system fees.

$700 totally? to get it in Canada?


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

You didn't factor in total monthy payments. Like if I paid $1 a month for 3 years, the total would be $36 bucks.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wait wait wait... you want a mobile phone without mobile phone service?? Just get an iPod Touch.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)




----------

